# Graef ES85 Espresso Machine £395 delivered for Forum Members



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Not got this one on my site yet but got it on ebay this afternoon if you want to have a look at the details! £35 off for forum members! Give me a shout if you are interested!

Andy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Graef-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-ES-85-Optimal-Espresso-ES85-Silver-GENUINE-NEW-/251724994896?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

For this week only, special offer gift set of the Graef ES85 espresso machine AND Graef CM80 grinder for £475 delivered.......get it while you can!


----------

